
Poll: Vast majority of Americans don't trust the news media - randomname2
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/35c595900e0a4ffd99fbdc48a336a6d8/poll-vast-majority-americans-dont-trust-news-media
======
twiceaday
People don't trust the news media because they don't put enough value on this
trust. It's that simple. People want to be entertained more than they want to
be informed. This pushes an entertainment aspect onto every single media
producer regardless of content. This is very difficult to do for news without
compromising integrity and so we get what we have today.

------
paulpauper
is this a suprise

